# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Talentet Kosovare pushtojne Skenat Boterore

## Kosovar.Pr

Talentet Kosovar pushtojn Skenat,Botrore


Kosovarja Melinda Ademi ne American Idol

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovarja Vanesa Krasniqi  ne "Super Talent Gjermani" vendin e tret ne finale






Talentes Kosovare duke i ren ne gjunje nje nga antaret e juris

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari Ardian Bujupi ka hyrë në pesën e finalistëve në Superstar në Gjermani. Mbi 20 kompani diskografike janë të interesuara për të.

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari Fatlum Musliji ne "Super Talent Zvicerr" ne Finale

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari, Shaqir Ahmeti ne "Superstare Bosnje" ne Finale

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari, Mark Marku ne "Kroacia kerkon Super Starin" ne Finale

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari Duri krasniqi, supertalent Austria , ne Finale

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovarja, Dardana Sokoli ne "Super Stare Gjermani" ne Finale

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovari, nga Zvicrra Aktori Kengetari Patrik Nuo, pjesë e jurisë të spektaklit të njohur në Gjermani Deutschland sucht den Superstar (Gjermania Kekone Super Starin)

----------


## Kosovar.Pr

Kosovarja Rita Ore Sahatçiu, ne Angli e cila po pushtuar skenat e Muzikes Boterore.



Rita Ora (mbiemër artistik) këtë të diel është renditur si e para në top listën e këngëve më të shitura në vendin më të rëndësishëm të muzikës botërore, Britani të Madhe, e gjithashtu edhe në Belgjikë, duke shënuar kështu suksesin më të madh të të gjitha kohëve që ka arritur një këngëtare shqiptare në botë

http://botasot.info/def.php?category=16&id=156952



Nga revistat amerikane raportohet se Rita Ora ka filluar lidhjen e saj me Rob Kardashian nga fundi i vitit të kaluar, kur edhe Rob kishte shkruar në Twitter “të dua”- në gjuhën shqipe. Rita do të paraqitet në epizodin e radhës në “Kepping Up with the Karashians” në sezonin e ardhshëm.

----------


## thirsty

kjo duket sikur ka tipare zezakesh

----------


## roni_s

eh mi lol....kjo jeton ne angli ama......

----------


## TetovaMas

Ska lidhje ku jeton me rendesi eshte qe shqipetaret te tregojne talente ne bote ,dhe jo vetem te merren me budllaki.

Sukses gjithe shqipetareve .

----------


## thirsty

> eh mi lol....kjo jeton ne angli ama......


po mi kuj i thote ti?  :i terbuar: 


eh, ndikimi i vendit dhe gjitonet ne tiparet e saja  :perqeshje:

----------


## roni_s

Mos u mundoheni te pershkruni ndryshe nga ajo qe eshte pejonja... *(thirsty: kjo duket sikur ka tipare zezakesh)*... kot #shqip... mos i mbani inate mor...
Edhe befasohem madje se kuptoi pse eshte heshture kaq shuum ky postim nga: *Kosovar.Pr*

----------


## loneeagle

Bravo, suksese!!

----------


## Bes-s

Suksese, veq se me mire do ishte te quheshin Talente Shqiptare e jo Kosovare,, JEMI NJE!

----------


## goldian

> Suksese, veq se me mire do ishte te quheshin Talente Shqiptare e jo Kosovare,, JEMI NJE!


´talente te kosoves jane
ka shume drejte hapesi i temes
se xherdani i komtares zviceriane ben nje gol nje her ne 3 vite 
kurse ai yni HAMDI SALADONA I BENTE CIK SI SHPESH E SNA BENTE ME PERSHTYPJE ATO RREFISHATAT

----------


## roni_s

> ´talente te kosoves jane
> ka shume drejte hapesi i temes
> se xherdani i komtares zviceriane ben nje gol nje her ne 3 vite 
> kurse ai yni HAMDI SALADONA I BENTE CIK SI SHPESH E SNA BENTE ME PERSHTYPJE ATO RREFISHATAT




Ç'është kjo specie salladona. Aman t'lutëm mos devijoni nga tema..!

----------


## goldian

> Ç'është kjo specie salladona. Aman t'lutëm mos devijoni nga tema..!


me fal qe dola nga tema 
HAMDI SALIHI LOJTAR I KOMBETARES TIME(per te behej fjal)

----------

